# Uber Feelings Hour



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello to all my fellow Uber Drivers! Especially those of you in the good ole' RVA...

This is my first time posting in here. I've been doing Uber since Halloween, but took a hiatus for a while as I was doing school and other things. I thought Uber was pretty awesome that first night I did it (that Halloween- during the surge, I got myself a $100+ fare...so I was pretty satisfied). It seemed well worth it at that point. The next week was pretty good, too. However, it seems like Uber has flipped everything on its head within the last 2 weeks alone.

I hadn't even known about this forum until recently, and scouring almost every post from people in my own city of Richmond to people in Detroit, Chicago, LA, Atlanta, NYC....et cetera, it is really hard not to come out of this site feeling EXTREMELY defeated about this entire business. I understand the creator of this company is an excellent coder and also, from reading articles and interviews with him, he definitely seems to have an inflated ego which I usually correlate with "minion domination" (drivers are naturally the minions, in this case). Uber did seem too good to be true. But these rate cuts are incredulous. I will admit, I was ignorant to so many of the intricacies and offerings and fees Uber integrates into their business strategy...and now I feel completely degraded. I joined the Facebook Page "Happy Uber Drivers" after reading someone's comment on here about the complete ignorance of most Uber drivers, just to see how correct they were...and I must say, it is like hot and cold. They seem to be living in a world of rainbows, while on here, it seems to be the perpetual fight to end a socially unjust corporation with no phone number for customer service (side-note...there is no way the lack of a phone line for a company of this caliber was to resist the incredible rage they would have to deal with on a daily basis....ESPECIALLY after the rate cuts). 

Anyway,

I suppose my point is....what do we do now? Is there anything to do about this? I ask, because Uber is obviously doing very well...and being an Uber driver CAN BE a profitable venture, if Uber logically decides not to inflame the catalysts that actually make their company proliferate! Considering we do control such an important part of this company, ignorance is not bliss in this situation.

My question is...how do we get everyone on the same page, when in Richmond alone, the streets are over-saturated to the point of getting one ping an hour seems lucky? I saw a post from an Atlanta Uber driver, about a driver-organized Uber meeting to talk about rate cuts....get at me, drivers. Because if we can fight this to the point of fixing it (hell...in my wildest dreams, making rates even higher than before), LET'S. 

-Rachel


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry, I meant the lack of a phone line was not* to resist the incredible rage of phone callers. My bad.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't worry, plenty of states will be hurting uber vicariously through you(think Las Vegas.)


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Ahhh, thanks, I think.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Rachelwood, I believe this is the future. Extreme poverty, bait and switch, lies, taunting, etc. You may as well get used to it, life will be shitty this entire century.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome! I've been trying . I think the next best date is for no driver to go online on Valentines day . Not all day just a few hours but it must be en mass so we Can be heard


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

It won't work. There are drivers who have to feed things like families and drug habits. They'll definitely be online.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

As far as I know the only ways to hurt/change Fuber is either quit or organize the drivers in YOUR market to stop working. Others have tried organizing and it has failed pretty miserably.....most drivers are only interested in themselves and a relatively few seem to be on any internet sites so they have almost no connection to other drivers.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Rachelwood said:


> Ahhh, thanks, I think.


Dont worry, you are in the right place, we do prefer that all uber koolaid is left at the door when entering, hence the lack of happy uber drivers here. Consider this place as an education centre or as ubers seventh ring of hell.

Welcome.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Check this thread

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll...rxploitation-to-the-best-of-my-ability.10943/


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Dont worry, you are in the right place, we do prefer that all uber koolaid is left at the door when entering, hence the lack of happy uber drivers here. Consider this place as an education centre or as ubers seventh ring of hell.
> 
> The seventh ring of hell....isnt that where despair goes to die?


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok, on another note/random question...is there anyway to find out exactly what ratings you get for each ride and/or any comments associated with those? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

No. And don't worry about them. The ratings system is as flawed as the rest of Fuber and one of the things that need to be changed first.... after pay rates.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

iF YOUR AVATAR IS YOUR REAL PIC, yOU ARE AN ANGEL RACHEL


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Rachelwood said:


> Ok, on another note/random question...is there anyway to find out exactly what ratings you get for each ride and/or any comments associated with those? Thanks for the help!


That is an exercise for the imagination.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Dont worry about them too much, your ratings will flucuate a lot while you are new. Uber will soon let you know if you're doing something " wrong"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> iF YOUR AVATAR IS YOUR REAL PIC, yOU ARE AN ANGEL RACHEL


Really? What about my Palm tree picture? Are you discriminating?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, and what about my hampster/ gerbil/thing


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Really? What about my Palm tree picture? Are you discriminating?


your palm tree look like real paradise where angel let Lucifer governed.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Yeah, and what about my hampster/ gerbil/thing


Your rat look like a mass of rotten meat with maggots on it.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No. And don't worry about them. The ratings system is as flawed as the rest of Fuber and one of the things that need to be changed first.... after pay rates.


There was a guy on the Happy Uber Drivers fb page that said he had "45/46 5-star ratings with 6 stellar comments posted." I asked him how he saw this, but he has not responded yet.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Rachelwood said:


> There was a guy on the Happy Uber Drivers fb page that said he had "45/46 5-star ratings with 6 stellar comments posted." I asked him how he saw this, but he has not responded yet. Don't know if it's a real thing, or if it's different for different cities... he's hacking the system, etc... but it would be nice to know. But you're probably right, they don't want to give us that much confidence.


This is a "summary" e-mail you receive every other week. It doesn't list who/what the rider rated you. Really - it's nothing special and is wrong about 50% of the time.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Rachelwood said:


> There was a guy on the Happy Uber Drivers fb page that said he had "45/46 5-star ratings with 6 stellar comments posted." I asked him how he saw this, but he has not responded yet. Don't know if it's a real thing, or if it's different for different cities... he's hacking the system, etc... but it would be nice to know. But you're probably right, they don't want to give us that much confidence.


He , just like me, desperately wants to impress a beauty like you. But i just have my sincerity to tell you that i am 4.52 driver. But 1 thing for sure that i never kiss my pax ass.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> iF YOUR AVATAR IS YOUR REAL PIC, yOU ARE AN ANGEL RACHEL


Wazzamatter? don'tcha like my tan ?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is a "summary" e-mail you receive every other week. It doesn't list who/what the rider rated you. Really - it's nothing special and is wrong about 50% of the time.


Not all drivers receive this summary.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not all drivers receive this summary.


I started getting my summary after 3 months. Maybe this is when Uber decides that a driver is worth getting the summary. But if they look at your picture, and famous-person-like name, they should make an exception. In it, they tell you how many of your trips in the last 2 weeks were 5 star and how many were not.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Rachelwood said:


> There was a guy on the Happy Uber Drivers fb page that said he had "45/46 5-star ratings with 6 stellar comments posted." I asked him how he saw this, but he has not responded yet. Don't know if it's a real thing, or if it's different for different cities... he's hacking the system, etc... but it would be nice to know. But you're probably right, they don't want to give us that much confidence.


Some cities seem to have it, others don't. I used to get one in Nashville, but they stopped for some reason.

There also used to be a way to use the dashboard and find out exactly who rated you what. I can't get it to work anymore.

It was quite eye opening when I could see my ratings for each ride. Most of my ratings make little sense and seldom reflect things the driver has control over.

I would say about 80% or more of my non 5 star ratings came from surged rides, college students, airport flat rates (similar to a 2x surge), drunk hours 11 pm - 4 am, and enforcing any rule with the pax such as smoking, drinking, or too many in vehicle. With my own eyes I have seen a drunk pax nearly press one star on me not realizing what they were doing - not just once either.

Sometimes high rated drivers are just not doing the same type of rides as the ones with lower ratings. I could target higher rated rides if I wanted, but it reduced my earnings potential. The better my ratings were, the more chances I could take driving the riskier ratings hours.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I started getting my summary after 3 months. Maybe this is when Uber decides that a driver is worth getting the summary. But if they look at your picture, and famous-person-like name, they should make an exception. In it, they tell you how many of your trips in the last 2 weeks were 5 star and how many were not.


I've been driving for Fuber for longer than 3 months. Either they don't send them out in my market or my reputation has preceded me.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> iF YOUR AVATAR IS YOUR REAL PIC, yOU ARE AN ANGEL RACHEL


Calm down.....this isn't OK cupid


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I've been driving for Fuber for longer than 3 months. Either they don't send them out in my market or my reputation has preceded me.


I've been driving since September and I've never received one, either.

Welcome to the forum, Rachelwood!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> Your rat look like a mass of rotten meat with maggots on it.


is not rat! ?... is siberian hhhhampster


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> *I suppose my point is....what do we do now?* *Is there anything to do about this?* I ask, because Uber is obviously doing very well...and being an Uber driver CAN BE a profitable venture, if Uber logically decides not to inflame the catalysts that actually make their company proliferate! Considering we do control such an important part of this company, ignorance is not bliss in this situation.
> 
> My question is...how do we get everyone on the same page, when in Richmond alone, the streets are over-saturated to the point of getting one ping an hour seems lucky? I saw a post from an Atlanta Uber driver, about a driver-organized Uber meeting to talk about rate cuts....get at me, drivers. Because if we can fight this to the point of fixing it (hell...in my wildest dreams, making rates even higher than before), LET'S.
> 
> -Rachel


*Turn off the app.* It's the only solution.

It is unmitigated lunacy to drive for what they are paying. Uber surged tonight for a few minutes while I was Lyfting. *I still left the driver app off. Screw 'em.*

And if Lyft decides to follow them down the crapper, my ride share days will be permanently over. It's a mathematical certainty that there is a zero hourly wage even @ 1.40 a mile.

Uber is now at 65-95 CENTS in many cities. They can't insult driver intelligence any more than that. There is only one recourse. * Turn off the freakin' app.* If drivers still want to drive that badly they'll just have to sit there and wait for Uber to PAY UP with SURGES. Which will prove to be a waste of time anyway the way they manipulate their systems and their drivers.

Anyone who drives after this last pay cut should be checked out by a mental health professional.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You probably shouldn't use your real name, Uber could deactivate you for something you said here.
> Incase it's a fake name, forget I said anything.


Who gives a crap?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> It won't work. There are drivers who have to feed things like families and drug habits. They'll definitely be online.


Not for long. Anyone who's left driving under their current rate format is a guaranteed bankruptcy anyway you slice it.

Drivers who drive for those rates deserve every bit of financial pain they bring upon themselves.

I couldn't financially justify driving UberX std. rate prior to the last rate cut. They made the app off decision really really easy with this last hack. And I doubt they'll let surge cherry pickers like me hang in the system too long either.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Welcome! I've been trying . I think the next best date is for no driver to go online on Valentines day . Not all day just a few hours but it must be en mass so we Can be heard


Seriously? The apps shouldn't even be turned on at current rates. It's beyond stupid to think a day or an hour is going to mean anything.

*Time for THEM to starve.*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not all drivers receive this summary.


Well - maybe they need to tell me I extra suck or I extra kissed butt that week. I only missed getting 2 since October. Maybe it's a market by market thing?


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> iF YOUR AVATAR IS YOUR REAL PIC, yOU ARE AN ANGEL RACHEL


I want to vomit.

Shame on you Rachel for even recognizing this kind of stuff.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Rachelwood, I believe this is the future. Extreme poverty, bait and switch, lies, taunting, etc. You may as well get used to it, life will be shitty this entire century.


Life has always been shitty for people who don't work hard and smart. Life will always favor people who do work hard and smart.

Nothing has changed. There's only new populations of the weak who have this mentality of yours.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

suewho said:


> is not rat! ?... is siberian hhhhampster


And a very attractive Siberian Hamster....in a rodent kind of way.


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> I've been driving since September and I've never received one, either.


I've been driving since Sept. also. Small market, higher rates unchanged since I started, too many drivers, no Weekly Summary.
Started driving in a more lucrative city nearby in November. 2 rate cuts in 3 months, but still able to do well on the weekends and do get a Weekly Summary like this:

*[YAB]'s Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 29, 2014 through Jan 5, 2015*
Thanks for being a valued partner. We want to help you get the most out of Uber and make it easy to track your progress.

In this email you'll find:

1How to earn more with Uber
2What your riders said
3Detailed results from last week

* 1 Earn more with uber *
You could earn up to $294 more ($42/hour on average)
last week you drove 5 of 12 Busiest hours
This week drive All Busiest hours

_[Bunch of graphics showing peak hours in my city. Did not copy/paste well into this forum, but it is typical Uber nonsense graphics that are not really helpful]_

* 2 What your riders said *
4.81★
Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*Rider Feedback*
You received *18* five-star reviews out of 22 rated trips in the past two weeks.

* 3 Your week in review *
trips
Last Week 32
2 Weeks Ago 0
Top drivers 32

Hours online
Last Week 20.3
2 Weeks Ago -
Top drivers 25.8

Fares/Hour
Last Week $36
2 Weeks Ago -
Top drivers $34

Acceptance rate
Last Week 89%
2 Weeks Ago -
Top drivers 100%

Driver rating (Overall: 4.84)
Last Week 4.81
2 Weeks Ago 0.0
Top drivers 4.9

*For your earnings after commission, please refer to your payment statement.

We hope you find this information helpful and it guides you to an even more successful Uber experience. If you have any questions or suggestions regarding this report, please refer to our FAQ or email...

_NOTE: 2 weeks ago I didn't drive Christmas week but normally there is data there._

It would be nice if everyone received this email summary. It wouldn't really help me much in my home city since I don't do many rides there, but I do find it useful maybe even comforting? but I'm someone that loves statistics and like to see how I measure up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> I joined the Facebook Page "Happy Uber Drivers" after reading someone's comment on here about the complete ignorance of most Uber drivers, just to see how correct they were...and I must say, it is like hot and cold. They seem to be living in a world of rainbows


I wonder what the tone of the Happy Uber Drivers group is now after the latest rate cuts. Tried to check it out but its a closed group which means I'd have to join the group to read the content. There's no rainbow in those rate cuts other than "no rate cut in my city" for those who were spared.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roogy said:


> I wonder what the tone of the Happy Uber Drivers group is now after the latest rate cuts. Tried to check it out but its a closed group which means I'd have to join the group to read the content. There's no rainbow in those rate cuts other than "no rate cut in my city" for those who were spared.


It seems like a couple of people have tentatively began asking questions about what people think/feel about the rate cuts...but I don't know why, it seems like people are hesitant to write about things like that. I don't know. I said something about it, but no one's responded. So maybe they want it to be strictly a page about good stuff. It kind of came off to me like a page where people tell funny stories, ask questions if they're not offensive, and male drivers hit on pretty female drivers after they post stories about their experiences with riders. That's kind of why I want to know what they think, though. Cause I wonder if their cities have been hit and if they're letting the difference affect them.


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

Ah yes being rude. I have a theory. People are angry and rude on this forum so they aren't angry and rude when they drive!


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

The rate cuts. My $17-20 rides are now $11 rides. Mt airport runs used to be $35-40 not they are $25-30. Pretty big hit.

Also,l since New Year's Eve there are easily triple the number of drivers than there were in November. Amazing. However, this job really isn't for everyone, I think they will weed themselves out.

I drive part-time so I am frustrated, But I really feel for drivers who are doing this full time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I only missed getting 2 since October. Maybe it's a market by market thing?


It is market by market. Some markets never instituted weekly emails. All Drivers receive the summary email, where there are instituted. Uber did discontinue summaries in many markets after the Aug rate cuts, but brought em back after some time.

I think these 48 markets with rate cuts, won't be seeing the summaries by next week, and if Uber does continue to send em out, tree Fares/Hour metric will be missing.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I wonder what the tone of the Happy Uber Drivers group is now after the latest rate cuts. Tried to check it out but its a closed group which means I'd have to join the group to read the content. There's no rainbow in those rate cuts other than "no rate cut in my city" for those who were spared.


You know it's all CSRs and Uber PR hacks on there posting bullshit, with the occasional new driver on there. I'm not on Facebook anymore, but I can only imagine.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> It seems like a couple of people have tentatively began asking questions about what people think/feel about the rate cuts...but I don't know why, it seems like people are hesitant to write about things like that. I don't know. I said something about it, but no one's responded. So maybe they want it to be strictly a page about good stuff. It kind of came off to me like a page where people tell funny stories, ask questions if they're not offensive, and male drivers hit on pretty female drivers after they post stories about their experiences with riders. That's kind of why I want to know what they think, though. Cause I wonder if their cities have been hit and if they're letting the difference affect them.


Stepford Wives. Robots. Lobotomized lunatics.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You know it's all CSRs and Uber PR hacks on there posting bullshit, with the occasional new driver on there. I'm not on Facebook anymore, but I can only imagine.


If you want another place to find some information (albeit not as good as here) is Reddit. There's a sub called UberDrivers. If your not familiar with Reddit, it is sometimes hard to find info due to "rankings" or upvotes and downvotes. It's just another source for information - as I always say YMMV.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> It seems like a couple of people have tentatively began asking questions about what people think/feel about the rate cuts...but I don't know why, it seems like people are hesitant to write about things like that. I don't know. I said something about it, but no one's responded. So maybe they want it to be strictly a page about good stuff. It kind of came off to me like a page where people tell funny stories, ask questions if they're not offensive, and male drivers hit on pretty female drivers after they post stories about their experiences with riders. That's kind of why I want to know what they think, though. Cause I wonder if their cities have been hit and if they're letting the difference affect them.


Sorry you're not getting enough substance. Let me try. I find Ubers' actions utterly unconscionable and cold-hearted. This - though I am in a city as yet unaffected, we've had our own rounds of cuts - has left me in the utmost despair and out of SOLIDARITY with my brothers and sisters on the road I have refused to drive even though this has been for some time my only source of income. It's all I can do at this moment in time. I cannot be a part of such an unethical endeavor.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Sorry you're not getting enough substance. Let me try. I find Ubers' actions utterly unconscionable and cold-hearted. This - though I am in a city as yet unaffected, we've had our own rounds of cuts - has left me in the utmost despair and out of SOLIDARITY with my brothers and sisters on the road I have refused to drive even though this has been for some time my only source of income. It's all I can do. I cannot be a part of such an unethical endeavor.


Beautiful.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> am still on my family's insurance,


Translation: your parents pay for it. Do you still live at home, too?

Some of us have families of our own...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Translation: your parents pay for it. Do you still live at home, too?
> 
> Some of us have families of our own...


Exactly what I thought when I read it. The future profile of UberX drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> The best way to benefit off of Uber is to not put all your energy/time into it. Use it as a temporary hedge on your earnings, not as your only source of income. I'm in an advantageous position, for I own my own car outright, am still on my family's insurance, have a full time job in finance that pays well, and drive only part time. All my uber earnings I pretty much put into the stock market and it allows me to take bigger risks on investing like options, futures, ect.
> 
> Right now, I continue driving only because I'm studying for my CFA Level 1 exam in June. If I sat at home, I get distracted by my computer and my cats. So I head out and study between my rides. If I get only a few rides that day, at least I log in about a few hours worth of studying. The day after I obtain my CFA Level 1, I guarantee you I'll be quitting Uber.


Is your car in your name or your parents name? If theirs, then you might be putting their assets at risk.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Exactly what I thought when I read it. The future profile of UberX drivers.


What the hell do they care? If they make 4 cents, they're cool with it. Already have a high paying job, this is just study time with a bonus.

Luckily, I'm not in a completely desperate situation, so I quit. I can see how the desperate people could continue to drive their cars until they're worthless, then they'll still owe on the car and be SOL because they spent that Uber income on diapers and food, not realizing they were demolishing their cars.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Sorry you're not getting enough substance. Let me try. I find Ubers' actions utterly unconscionable and cold-hearted. This - though I am in a city as yet unaffected, we've had our own rounds of cuts - has left me in the utmost despair and out of SOLIDARITY with my brothers and sisters on the road I have refused to drive even though this has been for some time my only source of income. It's all I can do at this moment in time. I cannot be a part of such an unethical endeavor.


Toughen up and get back out there.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Toughen up and get back out there.


You understood nothing of what I wrote.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

We do not have that report in the Dallas Ft Worth market & I have never received it.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Translation: your parents pay for it. Do you still live at home, too?
> 
> Some of us have families of our own...


No, I live on my own. I hold title on my own car. And I'm on my families' insurance because we get a discount and I reimburse my family for my portion of the insurance thank you.

It's not my fault I know how to spread my risk better than you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> No, I live on my own. I hold title on my own car. And I'm on my families' insurance because we get a discount and I reimburse my family for my portion of the insurance thank you.
> 
> It's not my fault I know how to spread my risk better than you.


No risk for me at the moment. I quit. I refuse to work for free. I like my charity to go to charity, not drunk, pretentious assholes and multiBILLION dollar companies.

People are being preyed upon by this company. Even after cutting the rates, they're still advertising $1,000/week! At $0.75/mile?! How's that possible? There are people in much more difficult situations than I'm in. That company should make good on its promises.

But, alas, I'm talking about individuals being exploited and misled to someone in finance. I must be nuts.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> iF YOUR AVATA
> 
> POST # 15 / UBERSLOP: □ □ □ So, where in
> the Baaken is your "mancamp" located?


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> There was a guy on the Happy Uber Drivers fb page that said he had "45/46 5-star ratings with 6 stellar comments posted." I asked him how he saw this, but he has not responded yet. Don't know if it's a real thing, or if it's different for different cities... he's hacking the system, etc... but it would be nice to know. But you're probably right, they don't want to give us that much confidence.


I was talking with a driver over the summer about how a driver sees comments made - if any - by riders. He showed me his recent weekly partner statement where it showed some comments left by riders.

Weeks went by and I never received any comments on my weekly partner statement. Being curious, I decided to email Uber about it.

My first response from Uber was an automated message which didn't address my question at all.

I emailed Uber again. This time I got a different response but it still didn't answer my question.

I gave up wondering how some drivers can see comments made by riders while other drivers can't and chalked it up to another odd way that Uber operates.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

cleaningman said:


> I was talking with a driver over the summer about how a driver sees comments made - if any - by riders. He showed me his recent weekly partner statement where it showed some comments left by riders.
> 
> Weeks went by and I never received any comments on my weekly partner statement. Being curious, I decided to email Uber about it.
> 
> ...


I actually got my first summary this past week, for the first week in January. It was pretty cool. It told me my average was 5.0 stars, for 12/12 rides, and that some riders left comments, one including: "My driver was extravagant and professional." It then compared my average rating to "top drivers," which is generally 4.93, with a 100% acceptance rate. It also told me which of the busiest hours of the week I had been on the road, with a car symbolizing which times I had been on during the busiest hours and different shades of blue displaying all of the week's busiest hours to drive, on a graph. It also informed me that I had a 97% acceptance rate. Overall, it was pretty informative. If you're really interested, I would try them again.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Moreover, I'm considering trying Lyft, because of the tips. Tips are huge. To be quite frank, I get complimented by just about every rider I take on. If there was a tip option, I would hope/think I could be making a lot more money. I feel like I'm shortchanging myself.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> Moreover, I'm considering trying Lyft, because of the tips. Tips are huge. To be quite frank, I get complimented by just about every rider I take on. If there was a tip option, I would hope/think I could be making a lot more money.


You should. Young, white, and female it is easy money for you in jobs that tip. You could be making more as a cocktail waitress, but if you prefer to drive you should at least get on a platform that is more tip-friendly. You could drive on the wrong side of the road and a lot of riders would still compliment you.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roogy said:


> You should. Young, white, and female it is easy money for you in jobs that tip. You could be making more as a cocktail waitress, but if you prefer to drive you should at least get on a platform that is more tip-friendly. You could drive on the wrong side of the road and a lot of riders would still compliment you.


Ha...well, it's definitely more so because of my customer service...but yes, I do prefer driving. I prefer not talking to people as much as possible. But thanks for the suggestion; it's good to have something to look into.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roogy said:


> You should. Young, white, and female it is easy money for you in jobs that tip. You could be making more as a cocktail waitress, but if you prefer to drive you should at least get on a platform that is more tip-friendly. You could drive on the wrong side of the road and a lot of riders would still compliment you.


Why don't you tell her to be a hooker, she would make more money at that too.
She seems like a nice girl just trying to make some money, why are you telling her to be a cocktail waitress ?? Maybe she's going to school, just trying to make money for school.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> why are you telling her to be a cocktail waitress ??


Because if you like a customer service type job that puts you in front of a lot of different people (and both rideshare and waitress are similar in that way) then cocktail waitress pays more.

But, she adds that she prefers not talking to people as much as possible. So the waitress idea is not as good. When she said she gets complimented by just about every rider, I figured she was probably chatty with them and that was part of it. The compliments might just be cuz there are a lot of thirsty dudes out there.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Because if you like a customer service type job that puts you in front of a lot of different people (and both rideshare and waitress are similar in that way) then cocktail waitress pays more.
> 
> But, she adds that she prefers not talking to people as much as possible. So the waitress idea is not as good. When she said she gets complimented by just about every rider, I figured she was probably chatty with them and that was part of it. The compliments might just be cuz there are a lot of thirsty dudes out there.


Why don't you take your own advice, get a job at hooters, unless you're a dude.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

CatnipHigh said:


> The best way to benefit off of Uber is to not put all your energy/time into it. Use it as a temporary hedge on your earnings, not as your only source of income. I'm in an advantageous position, for I own my own car outright, am still on my family's insurance, have a full time job in finance that pays well, and drive only part time. All my uber earnings I pretty much put into the stock market and it allows me to take bigger risks on investing like options, futures, ect.
> 
> *Right now, I continue driving only because I'm studying for my CFA Level 1 exam in June. If I sat at home, I get distracted by my computer and my cats. So I head out and study between my rides. If I get only a few rides that day, at least I log in about a few hours worth of studying. The day after I obtain my CFA Level 1, I guarantee you I'll be quitting Uber*.
> 
> ...


Your situation is unique to you and I can see how it can be an advantage for people in your situation. There are some college students, who just wants a little cash on the side to pay for their new car, party, school supplies and etc...that's cool. But it wasn't always the case, it USED to allow people to support their families and didn't have to be in a similar situation as you to be worth it. ESPECIALLY considering how great Uber was when they first launched. I started UberX in Feb 2013 and working full time I can take home $1,500 a week... easily.. after price cuts..its less and less.

The constant price cuts after price cuts... do you know how many we've had since 2013? It's great that you KNOW how to spread to risk and that you are "able" to. Not everyone, CAN be in your position to be "ABLE" to spread that risk... they were fired, they are immigrants and don't have their families here or they aren't close to their families, and etc.. do you think everyone chose to be in their positions? Not everyone CAN chose to be at an advantage when there is none. You can give your lecture to someone who is ABLE to spread their risks but don't.

Regardless, you can't argue that the situation at Uber is getting "*BETTER*" for anyone


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Dont worry about them too much, your ratings will flucuate a lot while you are new. Uber will soon let you know if you're doing something " wrong"


 You always me think of that song by "Men At work", just trying to remember how it goes.....I come from a land "yadayadaydady"


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

kel said:


> I started UberX in Feb 2013 and working full time I can take home $1,500 a week... easily.. after price cuts..its less and less.


Wow that's a long time ago in the uber world. I've been trying to remember when it was I first heard of uber. I remember I was out at a bar with friends for drinks and we were bouncing to another place, someone said call a cab, then a guy said he'd "call an uber". I think that was mid-2013. Less supply of drivers then I'm sure, but less demand from passengers too? I think if I was ever making $1500/week at this job I'd have tried to do it as much as possible knowing that it wouldn't last. A job that requires not much more than being able to drive and having a less than 10 year old car won't pay $1500/wk (which equates to $72,000 per year) in perpetuity.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

kel said:


> Your situation is unique to you and I can see how it can be an advantage for people in your situation. There are some college students, who just wants a little cash on the side to pay for their new car, party, school supplies and etc...that's cool. But it wasn't always the case, it USED to allow people to support their families and didn't have to be in a similar situation as you to be worth it. ESPECIALLY considering how great Uber was when they first launched. I started UberX in Feb 2013 and working full time I can take home $1,500 a week... easily.. after price cuts..its less and less.
> 
> The constant price cuts after price cuts... do you know how many we've had since 2013? It's great that you KNOW how to spread to risk and that you are "able" to. Not everyone, CAN be in your position to be "ABLE" to spread that risk... they were fired, they are immigrants and don't have their families here or they aren't close to their families, and etc.. do you think everyone chose to be in their positions? Not everyone CAN chose to be at an advantage when there is none. You can give your lecture to someone who is ABLE to spread their risks but don't.
> 
> Regardless, you can't argue that the situation at Uber is getting "*BETTER*" for anyone


Things change......


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Roogy said:


> Wow that's a long time ago in the uber world. I've been trying to remember when it was I first heard of uber. I remember I was out at a bar with friends for drinks and we were bouncing to another place, someone said call a cab, then a guy said he'd "call an uber". I think that was mid-2013. Less supply of drivers then I'm sure, but less demand from passengers too? I think if I was ever making $1500/week at this job I'd have tried to do it as much as possible knowing that it wouldn't last. A job that requires not much more than being able to drive and having a less than 10 year old car won't pay $1500/wk (which equates to $72,000 per year) in perpetuity.


I agree, we all knew it wouldn't last. I was in San Francisco, Uber quoted that we were the second highest grossing. It was fairly busy in SF. But I guess I didn't think it would get this bad though. Did you?



Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Things change......


True :/ well, best of luck everyone!


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

If i am rich i would tip you $1000 for a $5 trip my angel.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> The place where i live and drive uses 2 languages, English and French. Last Saturday, i picked up 4 pax at the same address. I spoke to them in French and they thought i can't make it in English. SO they had an excellent conversation about sex and so on. It was every amazing. Especially, the girl told her story about her skills and her private sexual fantasy.
> 
> I remember when i took cab course (5 weeks) my prof told me to play deaf during the ride. But her beauty and her words just keep haunting me. I am so bad since i am married and have kids. Have you experienced same feeling that i had.





Uberslop said:


> If i am rich i would tip you $1000 for a $5 trip my angel.


Seriously man? Why not give this girl a rest? If she's interested she can PM you and you can bring a note from your wife.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

kel said:


> Your situation is unique to you and I can see how it can be an advantage for people in your situation. There are some college students, who just wants a little cash on the side to pay for their new car, party, school supplies and etc...that's cool. But it wasn't always the case, it USED to allow people to support their families and didn't have to be in a similar situation as you to be worth it. ESPECIALLY considering how great Uber was when they first launched. I started UberX in Feb 2013 and working full time I can take home $1,500 a week... easily.. after price cuts..its less and less.
> 
> The constant price cuts after price cuts... do you know how many we've had since 2013? It's great that you KNOW how to spread to risk and that you are "able" to. Not everyone, CAN be in your position to be "ABLE" to spread that risk... they were fired, they are immigrants and don't have their families here or they aren't close to their families, and etc.. do you think everyone chose to be in their positions? Not everyone CAN chose to be at an advantage when there is none. You can give your lecture to someone who is ABLE to spread their risks but don't.
> 
> Regardless, you can't argue that the situation at Uber is getting "*BETTER*" for anyone


I would argue that she's not, in fact, spreading her risk. Ubering puts you at a higher financial risk than many jobs. Read the terms of service agreement. If you do something unsafe, you can personally be held liable for that. It's in the agreement!

A few years ago, I spoke to a lawyer about creating an LLC for our rental properties.

He told me, The most likely way you'll get sued is if you're in a car accident. That can put all of your assets at risk.

He recommended a personal liability umbrella policy...

Driving our car is the riskiest thing most of us do every single day. What have you done to mitigate that risk? Are you properly licensed and insured in your area? Does your parents' insurance policy allow you to do rideshare?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

beebee8 said:


> Yeah, dude. You gotta stop. You're a father and a husband? Don't message me again. Get off of this forum and go be with your family. Have some respect.


UberStalker. Get out your hammer, girl!! ****in creeptastic.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You should definitely sign up for Lyft. Always best to have as many options available to yourself as possible.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You always me think of that song by "Men At work", just trying to remember how it goes.....I come from a land "yadayadaydady"


lol.. its something of an anthem here. Lol


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

kel said:


> The constant price cuts after price cuts... do you know how many we've had since 2013? It's great that you KNOW how to spread to risk and that you are "able" to. Not everyone, CAN be in your position to be "ABLE" to spread that risk... they were fired, they are immigrants and don't have their families here or they aren't close to their families, and etc.. do you think everyone chose to be in their positions? Not everyone CAN chose to be at an advantage when there is none. You can give your lecture to someone who is ABLE to spread their risks but don't.
> Regardless, you can't argue that the situation at Uber is getting "*BETTER*" for anyone


Did anywhere in my post I state Uber is getting better? In any of my posts do I praise or advocate that Uber is a good company? Last time I checked, I was the OP for this thread where I clearly stated that Uber is lying to everyone when they claimed that they only take "5 -25%" of the fare:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/w...initive-proof-theyre-lying-to-our-faces.4685/

I started Uber in Feb/March of 2014. I experienced two price cuts, safe rider fee implementation, then data subscription implementation. It sucked. I get frustrated too. I originally started to increase cash flow so I can take bigger risks in the market. It's allowed me to do that. But if I was the CFO for Uber would I do things differently? Damn right I would. But I'm not the CFO of Uber, so theres not much I can do. And as far as I can tell, the situation's going to get worst before it ever gets better. So my solution? Invest in myself so that I can obtain the professional certification I need to move up in my industry. There's nothing stopping any of you from doing that too. Yes Uber sucks. Yes I think Travis is an asshole. And yes I do have more opportunities available to my disposal.

But why aren't you doing what I do?

Why arent you studying to obtain a professional certification that can benefit you in the future?

Why aren't you investing in yourself between rides?

Good TIME MANAGEMENT SKILLS does not equal I LOVE UBER. Somehow you and crybaby JaxBeachDriver have managed to equate those two.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> Somehow you and crybaby JaxBeachDriver have managed to equate those two


How old are you?

So now we're name calling? I guess you really didn't like the questions I posed in my last post. Obviously you don't have the correct answers.

I'm not crying, I'm laughing. I quit working for that company.

I will continue to call them on their bullshit and post the truth.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How old are you?
> 
> So now we're name calling? I guess you really didn't like the questions I posed in my last post. Obviously you don't have the correct answers.
> 
> ...


Thats because you are a crybaby. You're flaming me for no reason. I completely agree with every driver's sentiments towards Uber. I think it's a bullshit company too. Yet you feel like its necessary to ridicule me on a forum when I'm giving sound advice to a newcomer (spread your risk, dont put all your eggs in a basket, and manage your time wisely).

But hey, I'm advocating time management to a guy who's trolling a forum for a gig that he no longer does. Go figure.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> Thats because you are a crybaby. You're flaming me for no reason. I completely agree with every driver's sentiments towards Uber. I think it's a bullshit company too. Yet you feel like its necessary to ridicule me on a forum when I'm giving sound advice to a newcomer (spread your risk, dont put all your eggs in a basket, and manage your time wisely).
> 
> But hey, I'm advocating time management to a guy who's trolling a forum for a gig that he no longer does. Go figure.


I'm not flaming you. Although, surely you realize that bragging about how you're diversified, and you have your parents to lean on is frustrating to people who are literally doing this to put food on the table.

Some of your advice may be usable, but you come off as a 20-year-old who doesn't yet understand the realities of life, and what it's like to have the burden of providing for other people.

Additionally, you say "spread your risk" which seems to translate to "make money from different sources." Not everyone has that opportunity. Maybe they do and don't realize it, but it still doesn't make it right that a company would give less than 12 hours notice that your pay is being slashed nearly in half. It gives people no time to plan, and I would say they did it on purpose.

You define risk differently than I do. What I'm saying to you, and what you seem to not understand, is that you take a huge RISK of losing all of your assets through one poor move, or one accident. You can be personally sued if you're in an accident.

I asked if you were doing anything to mitigate that risk. Are you properly insured? Is your parents' insurance aware of your ridesharing activities? Do you have an umbrella policy? Are you properly licensed?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

...and you're right. I do have a lot more time on my hands to troll the forums since I'm not out chasing pings. I would like to continue to drive for Uber, but I'm making sure I'm properly covered first, and second, I won't drive for pennies. So I would like to see changes.

By the way, I'm also on here in between work I'm doing for my 2 online UF courses, managing my rental properties and being a mother to my 4-year-old daughter. You're not the only one with other things going on, but I do feel bad for people who were suckered into this job and don't have many other opportunities or options. 

And I was doing it to try to build up a little savings again after renovating 2 of our rental units last year. After those rate cuts, I'd be barely doing better than breaking even.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

What was your question? I doubt if you sought out this forum just to be hit on by middle aged ex-cab driving, married immagrants. I guess my first piece of advise would be to put up an anonymous avatar so you don't get relentlessly hit on by the creepy stalkers. It also might be helpful in case Uber does any homework on the forum. I recall one creepy guy who was on here last Summer who got himself fired from Uber for taking photos of his passengers and posting them here. Uber definately monitors this site.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

beebee8 - you clearly have the right formula. You knew before you drove what folks wanted. My hat and a tip of my umbrella to you. 12/12 - 5* - as I sit looking at my 5.9 that I dragged up from 5.4. 

Everyone else, it is 4-6 pm east of the Rockies - get to work and get that guarantee. He he he...

And geek, your satire is spot on.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And geek, your satire is spot on.


I didn't write any satire; I wrote straight from my heart.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Geek-You decided to stop driving in a city with better rates in solidarity with the posters on this forum, several of whom do not drive for Uber anymore and many of Whom are driving just for pin money? Because the company is evil?

If so, you are a better man than I.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Geek-You decided to stop driving in a city with better rates in solidarity with the posters on this forum, several of whom do not drive for Uber anymore and many of Whom are driving just for pin money? Because the company is evil?
> 
> If so, you are a better man than I.


I did. Enough is enough.


----------

